# Just got my 24-70 2.8 L ii. Got some questions.



## sunnyVan (Nov 21, 2013)

Got it yesterday. First surprise. It may or may not be a good one. The box is black and grey, not white with a red strip I was expecting. The box still has canon logo, UPC code, serial number, etc. Does it mean anything? There is a canon USA warranty card with the correct serial number. I got it through Buydig.com. I just want to make sure I could get the $300 rebate. Forgive me if my question sounds ignorant. I don't usually buy new. 

Second question. What's the purpose of adding a lock for 24mm? Any real world utility for it? 

Third. The ring feels stiff. It should loosen up with more use, right?


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 21, 2013)

1.  BuyDig is a Canon-authorized dealer, so they should be selling legit stuff. I got mine about a year ago and it came in a white/black/red box but they may have changed the packaging. I'm sure others in the forum will be able to answer this more definitively, but you can also head down to a camera store and ask.

2. I like using the lock when walking about or storing it in the camera bag. It keeps the lens more compact and prevents it from creeping when it rubs against the body while moving. It also makes it easier to take out when it is a snug fit in the camera bag.

3. Yes, the ring felt stiff to me as well initially. It's loosened up a bit, but it's still stiffer than most of my lenses, but in practice, I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats on your new toy 

My copy was bit stiff when I 1st received, it does loosen up little now. I got B&W 007 Clear filter installed since day one. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756192-REG/B_W_1066126_82mm_Ultraviolet_UV_MC.html


----------



## Eldar (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Congrats on your new toy
> 
> My copy was bit stiff when I 1st received, it does loosen up little now. I got B&W 007 Clear filter installed since day one.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756192-REG/B_W_1066126_82mm_Ultraviolet_UV_MC.html


Dylan, you need to update your footer


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your new toy
> ...



Thanks for remind me Eldar


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 21, 2013)

I also got one--about six weeks ago. Wow. Just did our first extended portrait session with it outdoors, and we are very, very happy.

Only little concern so far is an occasional busyness of the bokeh, kind of granular, right around f/3.5. Example: shooting a subject about 4' away (45mm face shot), at about a 45 degree angle to suddenly bright sunlight. (It was cloudy all afternoon except for about 3 minutes.

Truthfully, the granular bokeh was not an issue until I cranked up the clarity a little bit in the section of the image I'm talking about. (The model was against a low wall with graffiti, but in the background was a brightly lit grass lawn, which is where the bokeh started to get out of hand.) Using an adjustment brush, going a little negative with clarity and softening focus in LR5 got rid of the problem.

Have used it in bright sun, overcast weather, indoors...Just freakin' love it. Almost afraid to use it for anything but work, but the IQ is so wonderful I can't leave it at home even on fun days.

BTW, I sold my ef 35mm 1.4 L a month after I bought the 24-70mm. So sharp at 2.8 I thought I could put the money towards a nice set of mono-lights, like a pair of Einsteins. When I used LR5's filtering to see how many 35mm shots I took under f/2.2, I realized I would not miss the prime. Plus, in most cases, I'm finding the 24-70mm at 2.8 has as much creamy bokeh as the prime at about 2.0-2.2, for some reason, so I don't regret the sale!
Good luck with yours!


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 21, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> I also got one--about six weeks ago. Wow. Just did our first extended portrait session with it outdoors, and we are very, very happy.
> 
> Only little concern so far is an occasional busyness of the bokeh, kind of granular, right around f/3.5. Example: shooting a subject about 4' away (45mm face shot), at about a 45 degree angle to suddenly bright sunlight. (It was cloudy all afternoon except for about 3 minutes.
> 
> ...



I'm keeping my 35 prime. 2 stops is a big difference. I like my new normal zoom so far, but I still like my primes more. Maybe I will feel differently after spending more time with it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 21, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> I'm keeping my 35 prime. 2 stops is a big difference.



I kept mine, too. Less for low light, more for the look you get with a wide angle fast aperture lens, that f/2.8 can't deliver.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 21, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> 1. BuyDig is a Canon-authorized dealer, so they should be selling legit stuff. I got mine about a year ago and it came in a white/black/red box but they may have changed the packaging. I'm sure others in the forum will be able to answer this more definitively, but you can also head down to a camera store and ask.
> 
> 2. I like using the lock when walking about or storing it in the camera bag. It keeps the lens more compact and prevents it from creeping when it rubs against the body while moving. It also makes it easier to take out when it is a snug fit in the camera bag.
> 
> 3. Yes, the ring felt stiff to me as well initially. It's loosened up a bit, but it's still stiffer than most of my lenses, but in practice, I don't notice it anymore.



I've bought numerous times from buydig.com. I trust them. But this time the box is a bit atypical that I wonder if it's an imported item. It was not advertised as such. It does have usa warranty so I guess I'm still ok. I'm just curious if the packaging changed or I've been sold an imported item.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 21, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> I've bought numerous times from buydig.com. I trust them. But this time the box is a bit atypical that I wonder if it's an imported item. It was not advertised as such. It does have usa warranty so I guess I'm still ok. I'm just curious if the packaging changed or I've sold an imported item.



Whenever I've dealt with Canon for service or warranty issues, having a copy of the receipt was always sufficient. However, it might not hurt to walk into a high volume local camera store and ask about the difference in packaging.


----------



## bobby samat (Nov 24, 2013)

if you get a new lens that you're even remotely unsure about, send it back. even if it's not an expensive lens.

the first thing i do when i get a new lens is set up a strobe and put someone in front of it. with a well lit image, you'll be able to check your focal point and depth of field very easily. if there are any problems with your lens, they'll be staring you in the face. i don't think you mentiones the sharpness of your lens as an issue, but it's the main thing i'm worried about.

i actually just had to send back an 85mm 1.2 last week because it was soft. switched cameras, still soft. it was hard sending that thing back but it's way better than getting stuck with a lemon. over the years i've purchased nine canon lenses - the 85 1.2 was the only one that had to go back. 

i rarely manually focus this lens so i coudln't really tell you if the focus ring has loosened at all. 

when i first saw the LOCK switch, i assumed it meant that the lens would creep when i was walking around. it's never gone anywhere. it stays right where you leave it. i think the manual suggests you lock it for travel.

overall, i've been very impressed with this lens. it was my first medium focal range zoom and i've found myself using it quite a bit more often than i had expected. 24mm is as wide as i intentionally shoot generally. 70mm is tight enough to get some serious background blur for portraits. i wish i had gotten a medium zoom a long time ago but then maybe i wouldn't have gotten this one.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 24, 2013)

What threw me a bit in the beginning was the amount of vignetting on FF at wide end especially wide open. -1.8 EV is quite noticeable, worsened by the fact 5D III and other bodies' tendency to underexpose. Lens correction now has to be added to my workflow. 

Images from it also don't seem nearly as magical as from my 35L/85L/135L, and I guess I simply expected more given the high price. I have a feeling I will be selling mine..


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 24, 2013)

drjlo said:


> What threw me a bit in the beginning was the amount of vignetting on FF at wide end especially wide open. -1.8 EV is quite noticeable, worsened by the fact 5D III and other bodies' tendency to underexpose. Lens correction now has to be added to my workflow.
> 
> Images from it also don't seem nearly as magical as from my 35L/85L/135L, and I guess I simply expected more given the high price. I have a feeling I will be selling mine..



I have to agree with you. This is a great zoom but it's not magical like primes. I think I'm still keeping it for convenience.


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 24, 2013)

bobby samat said:


> if you get a new lens that you're even remotely unsure about, send it back. even if it's not an expensive lens.
> 
> the first thing i do when i get a new lens is set up a strobe and put someone in front of it. with a well lit image, you'll be able to check your focal point and depth of field very easily. if there are any problems with your lens, they'll be staring you in the face. i don't think you mentiones the sharpness of your lens as an issue, but it's the main thing i'm worried about.
> 
> ...



I basically use the 24-50mm range only. It beats using the 24L.


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 25, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> Got it yesterday. First surprise. It may or may not be a good one. The box is black and grey, not white with a red strip I was expecting. The box still has canon logo, UPC code, serial number, etc. Does it mean anything? There is a canon USA warranty card with the correct serial number. I got it through Buydig.com. I just want to make sure I could get the $300 rebate. Forgive me if my question sounds ignorant. I don't usually buy new.



I think Canon is gradually switching to a black/grey box from the white/red ones we have become accustomed to. So far I have seen the 85mm (non-L) and the 50mm 1.8 II at a local store with the black/grey box. So this is actually a recent change, but the box does look like retro


----------

